
Cybersecurity Skills: Vital Role in These 10 Tech Jobs - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/12/16/cybersecurity-skills-vital-role-in-these-10-tech-jobs/
======
georgeplusplus
When are we gonna do away with the mag stripe?

I would think enough people have the chip that those who refuse to get a card
with a chip should accept their consequences.

